

Download Peter Thiel’s brain. - felipepiresx
http://zerotoonebook.com/
In Zero to One, the legendary Silicon Valley entrepreneur and investor shows how the world’s most valuable companies solve problems in new ways instead of competing on well-trodden paths.
======
ArekDymalski
I'm disappointed. I expected a link to a file created with revolutionary brain
scanning technique, in which Peter has invested. Hope the book will
counterweight the disappointment.

